# [Q] Samsung Illusion SCH-i110 Rooting / ROMs



## Endo Shizue (Dec 14, 2011)

I have scoured the Internet for information regarding any custom work for this phone.

I stumbled upon samsungillusionforum dot com, which is a dead forum with ancient posts and near zero activity. It seems to be an alias to samsungfascinateforum dot com. Why anybody would set a forum up in this manner is beyond me.

Last month I bought the Verizon Wireless Samsung Illusion SCH-i110. I waited around a month to see if anybody would post any information regarding rooting/ROMs for this phone to no avail.

I plan on trying SuperOneClick to root the phone, but as for Custom ROMS I don't know what is out there.

I would appreciate any and all information anybody has regarding ongoing customization work for the Verizon Wireless Samsung Illusion SCH-i110 running Android 2.3.5.

Thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## vlinkous (Jan 3, 2012)

I too have been looking to see if i can find a way to root this phone...i like the phone, nice and responsive and just a good midrange phone, however i do want to get root access for wifi tethering....  I have tried superoneclick, doomlord, z4, gingerbreak, and universal androot all to no avail...  if anyone has success getting this rooted please share the knowledge and it'd be highly appreciated....


----------



## graydiggy (Jan 16, 2012)

I am in the same boat here... My girlfriend recently picked one up and hates all the VZW apps that are installed and we want to remove them and tweak the system a bit. I have scoured through the interwebs for close to 2 weeks trying to find anything that can root this phone. Unfortunately, anything out there as far as I can tell does not work... Can anybody please help with this?


----------



## shiznu (Feb 22, 2012)

yes please im in the same shape as yall i got a couple darts modded and now i have the gnex and it is great but if i cant find anything soon maybe this one will not majically work and need to trade for a differatnt model.......ive also tries every method th OP origanilly posted............sux new toy no mod


----------



## avelis26 (Apr 26, 2012)

Same here. Starting to think no one will ever root this phone. It boggles the mind that there is an unrootable android phone on the market. :-( 


Sent from my SCH-I110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## t0ucht0ne (Apr 29, 2012)

I was an idiot to suggest to my wife she get this phone from Verizon - I just assumed it was going to be a quick root for this cheap phone and I'd get all that Verizon crap off of it and it'd run great...

Looks like it ain't never going to happen.


----------



## AlphaEchoViktorSierra (Apr 30, 2012)

did you try ZergRush? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1296916

It's not that it's unrootable, it's just no one spends time rooting/modding prepaid phones... I'd be willing to work on it but I would need a tester, someone who can use ADB


----------



## graydiggy (May 2, 2012)

I personally have tried everything including ADB to root this device. It isn't a prepaid phone. It is a contract phone through VZW


----------



## Jwarner83 (May 11, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has tried getting root by using Unlock Root from unlockroot dot com?


----------



## jcmarx (May 16, 2012)

I am also interested in any progress on this phone. 

I have the straight talk version S720C Samsung Proclaim which runs on Verizon service.

I assume that once a root for the paid Verizion is working that it should work as well on the Proclaim?

I got this for my daughter and being able to wifi teather would be great


----------



## graydiggy (May 19, 2012)

I have tried every method to root this device. None have worked. Zergrush, unlock root, super one click, doomlord, z4root, manually, and a few other methods... Have the devs stopped working with one click root programs?


----------



## avelis26 (May 20, 2012)

graydiggy said:


> I have tried every method to root this device. None have worked. Zergrush, unlock root, super one click, doomlord, z4root, manually, and a few other methods... Have the devs stopped working with one click root programs?

Click to collapse



I'm sooooo glad I took that device back and *****ed enough to have them hook me up with LG Lucid for free 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## parinoid (May 21, 2012)

i got the st s720c series and have come up empty handed on any even attempts to root the phone. anyone have any luck yet? thank you.


----------



## PlayfulGod (Jun 7, 2012)

pffft, you all just dont ask, or dont ask the right ppl one!!! lol


----------



## djgru (Jun 7, 2012)

got mine rooted with help from asking the right people


----------



## jcmarx (Jun 7, 2012)

Ok so you log in, brag, but dont share?

Why waste time if you cant pass on some info.

Anyone that is actually willing to point us in the right direction?


----------



## PlayfulGod (Jun 8, 2012)

jcmarx said:


> Ok so you log in, brag, but dont share?
> 
> Why waste time if you cant pass on some info.
> 
> Anyone that is actually willing to point us in the right direction?

Click to collapse



the info will be posted up in due time, when the exploited is published and a way for the majority to install  it is done.

Was just cute the word 'unrootable' was used is all lol. 

And no I was not the one who rooted it.


----------



## shabbypenguin (Jun 8, 2012)

http://webchat.irondust.net/?channels=hitsquad

anyone wanna test a kernel?


----------



## graydiggy (Jun 8, 2012)

That is kind of a rude thing to do. At least post some info.


----------



## PlayfulGod (Jun 8, 2012)

graydiggy said:


> That is kind of a rude thing to do. At least post some info.

Click to collapse



You're right, I should not had said a word....

Shabby did post some info, check with him n step up n test or stay quiet 

dj posted what he could, he has root, took the guy 5min or less to do it once he had access to dj's phone. 

I dont have any info to pass along, except more info details and a easy way for you all to get root is coming.


----------



## Endo Shizue (Dec 14, 2011)

I have scoured the Internet for information regarding any custom work for this phone.

I stumbled upon samsungillusionforum dot com, which is a dead forum with ancient posts and near zero activity. It seems to be an alias to samsungfascinateforum dot com. Why anybody would set a forum up in this manner is beyond me.

Last month I bought the Verizon Wireless Samsung Illusion SCH-i110. I waited around a month to see if anybody would post any information regarding rooting/ROMs for this phone to no avail.

I plan on trying SuperOneClick to root the phone, but as for Custom ROMS I don't know what is out there.

I would appreciate any and all information anybody has regarding ongoing customization work for the Verizon Wireless Samsung Illusion SCH-i110 running Android 2.3.5.

Thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## shabbypenguin (Jun 8, 2012)

graydiggy said:


> That is kind of a rude thing to do. At least post some info.

Click to collapse



how is it rude?

most devs dont go in the Q&A section, ergo no one is really going to see your pleas for help except the nice folks willing to help answer questions.

Playfulgod stopped in to mention that you didnt ask the right people, djgru knew us from working on a prior phone asked us and bam 5 mins later was rooted. 

i posted a link saying hey ive got some test stuff, you post to complain about not posting any info but dont click on the link taht would take you to our webchat...

from what i know this phone came out in nov 2011 and you guys have been waiting a good while, we are here to help ya if your willing... but if you dont want it then fine.. djgru can have the only rooted samsung illusion


----------



## graydiggy (Jun 8, 2012)

I was directing that at djgru, I didn't quote it. I saw the link but didn't have time to go to it. I think that it is rude to come here and brag like that and offer no help at all. He could have at least tried to offer up the steps to do it so we wouldn't have to go searching for a dev that may or may not have the time or the interest to talk to someone for even 5 minutes. I will hit that chat up when I get home from work today. But honestly, I think that at least posting the info here on this thread will help a ton of people save time and get their device rooted. Why is it so hard to do that?


----------



## shabbypenguin (Jun 8, 2012)

because he doesnt have access to the exploit. it is being kept secret so that samsung doenst patch it... instead we are gunna use the dumps from djgru's phone to root everyone else using odin


----------



## djgru (Jun 8, 2012)

well your lucky i dont 10 post yet but to end the arugement photos have been taken if you want any other angle tell me

ROOTED MUCH!


----------



## graydiggy (Jun 8, 2012)

Well that information was unknown. I do understand now. I will hit up the chat in a couple hours. Keep an eye out for my username on there. I am sorry for coming off as a ****. Just lack of communication and misunderstandings.


----------



## PlayfulGod (Jun 8, 2012)

djgru said:


> well your lucky i dont 10 post yet but to end the arugement photos have been taken if you want any other angle tell me
> 
> ROOTED MUCH!

Click to collapse



sorry that its still upside down, I didnt take n gimp doesnt like me lol, and I didnt feel like booting to windows to use photoshop.


----------



## shabbypenguin (Jun 8, 2012)

PlayfulGod said:


> sorry that its still upside down, I didnt take n gimp doesnt like me lol, and I didnt feel like booting to windows to use photoshop.

Click to collapse



how can you fail at gimp? its easy.... smh


----------



## PlayfulGod (Jun 8, 2012)

it doesnt like me lol, I rock with photoshop tho lol


----------



## TribbleTrouble (Jun 8, 2012)

it seems that the USB driver gets corrupted on step 7 of SuperOneClick. Something about Shrewsbury pops up. I try to reload the driver while still on step 7, but it tells me to restart my computer. Is that what makes the Illusion "unrootable", or am I incorrect? New here, so be gentle, Thanks!


----------



## jcmarx (Jun 9, 2012)

Posting here to let whoever know that Im willing to test to help things out.  Just message me  but I have the straight talk version of this phone but should all be the same since it runs on verizion towers also , right?  

Samsung proclaim

and for the above posts some of us were just frustrated, we appricate all the work done here it was just qa little mean to tease us with 'havnt ask the right person' lol many of us dont know who the 'right person'is that is why were come here.

So for now we are partiently waiting and I am willing to help 

Thanks again for your time and work put into each and every phone that has been rooted


----------



## shabbypenguin (Jun 11, 2012)

just as a quick update working towards kernel rooting since this will cover the straight talk version as well (as opposed to system rooting)

hit a few bumps due to the weekend and repack scripts not owrking, so working towards getting source to compile initramfs with it


----------



## jcmarx (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the update and all the work put into rooting this little phone


----------



## freestylejunki32 (Jun 12, 2012)

I am also interested in testing root on the Straight Talk version of this phone (Proclaim). It would be nice to see some ICS roms for this too. Too bad i dont know squat about actually developing roms or exploits or i would definatly help out


----------



## Wonton Soup (Jun 13, 2012)

Got it done today with alot of help. Patience guys. 

Sent from my SCH-I110 using xda premium


----------



## PlayfulGod (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA


----------



## shabbypenguin (Jun 13, 2012)

we have been proceeding with the kernel mostly because its a faster download ( 500MB vs 8MB  ) and it will work on both phones hopefully.


----------



## graydiggy (Jun 13, 2012)

any ETA on release or would just going into the chat room for it be the best option?


----------



## PlayfulGod (Jun 13, 2012)

graydiggy said:


> any ETA on release or would just going into the chat room for it be the best option?

Click to collapse



Will get with Shabby when I get home to see what the game plan.

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA


----------



## stdroid (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!

That is all  =)
~PS , did I say thank you? ;p


----------



## shabbypenguin (Jun 16, 2012)

people, stop pm'ing me and join teh irc 

we can root you no issues.. just we wanna get teh kernel working 100% before a true release.. as it stands youll need to use odin to flash teh kernel boot up and then flash teh stock kernel and tada! youll be rooted... reason why you have to flash back to stock is APPARENTLY you guys want cell phone signal and wifi... sounds to me like yall are just bein greedy 

progress may be slow due to me and PG having a life? weekends? kids? etc etc but progress is happening.. if you join teh irc channel and no one is talking, try saying one of our names.. if we dont reply in 10 mins then sorry we arent around try again later


----------



## Endo Shizue (Dec 14, 2011)

I have scoured the Internet for information regarding any custom work for this phone.

I stumbled upon samsungillusionforum dot com, which is a dead forum with ancient posts and near zero activity. It seems to be an alias to samsungfascinateforum dot com. Why anybody would set a forum up in this manner is beyond me.

Last month I bought the Verizon Wireless Samsung Illusion SCH-i110. I waited around a month to see if anybody would post any information regarding rooting/ROMs for this phone to no avail.

I plan on trying SuperOneClick to root the phone, but as for Custom ROMS I don't know what is out there.

I would appreciate any and all information anybody has regarding ongoing customization work for the Verizon Wireless Samsung Illusion SCH-i110 running Android 2.3.5.

Thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## Pirate Zoro (Jun 16, 2012)

I have tried to join the irc on a couple occasions, but since chat rooms hate me, every time I'd try to say something I would get disconnected from the server. I just can't seem to catch a break lol


----------



## shabbypenguin (Jun 19, 2012)

public stuff will be comin later today guys 

its not what we were hopin for but hell it will at least get yall root


----------



## shiznu (Jun 19, 2012)

shabbypenguin said:


> public stuff will be comin later today guys
> 
> its not what we were hopin for but hell it will at least get yall root

Click to collapse



Awesome thank you!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## shabbypenguin (Jun 20, 2012)

https://twitter.com/Shabbypenguin/status/215290527837458432


----------



## freestylejunki32 (Jun 20, 2012)

Now that there is a working root for this phone, has anybody had any luck getting a custom recovery like clockwork mod working? I hope somebody knows how to make some customs roms for this as well like CM7 or perhaps CM9??? Thanks for the work on root btw


----------



## PlayfulGod (Jun 20, 2012)

freestylejunki32 said:


> Now that there is a working root for this phone, has anybody had any luck getting a custom recovery like clockwork mod working? I hope somebody knows how to make some customs roms for this as well like CM7 or perhaps CM9??? Thanks for the work on root btw

Click to collapse



messed with it with no sucess thus far. But the real issue is the kernel needs to work fully for cwm to be permanant. As is it would have to be flashed every time you wanted to flash something n then flash stock back to ragain services n wifi.


----------



## freestylejunki32 (Jun 24, 2012)

Any news on rooting method or custom recoveries? 

Sent from my SCH-S720C using XDA


----------



## jcmarx (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey guys thx for the work being done on these phones.

I tried this on a straight talk proclaim and instructions are pretty straight forward.  But when I install a hotspot app and set it up my laptop connects but when I open a browser it says verizon will not allow it .

Am I missing a step or what do I need to do now?


----------



## freestylejunki32 (Jun 24, 2012)

Just an fyi...you can use foxfi wifi tethering app with no root whatsoever and I will work just fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## shabbypenguin (Jun 25, 2012)

freestylejunki32 said:


> Any news on rooting method or custom recoveries?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using XDA

Click to collapse



root has been done, please read the thread. and cwm was explained in the post above yours


----------



## TehMinja1134 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a friend that lives in another state, he rooted successfully and flased back to the stock kernel, however, he can no longer mount his phone to his computer, it shows up as a blank CD/DVD drive. It only started right after he flashed the root kernel, and it wont go away. Tried on several computers, tried different SD card, same thing. If he takes the SD card out and plugs it directly in the PC or with a SD card reader, its read just fine. 

Can you possibly help? ive been trying for 5 hours now to help fix this to no avail.


----------



## freestylejunki32 (Jun 27, 2012)

I am kind of surprised there isnt more developer intrest in this device yet. Being a pretty decent phone for the price and the fact that it is no contract on Verizon network i would think it would get the same kind of attention that the Optimus V has on Virrgin Mobile. I am really hoping somebody who has the know-how will put together some unofficial CM9 roms for this. I just may have to teach myself how to build a rom from source. Any way to get more developer attention to the illusion/proclaim?


----------



## shabbypenguin (Jun 27, 2012)

its a low end phone, comparable to the samsung galaxy s series (nexus s, epic 4g, fascinate) verizon already had 4 of these kinda of phones. (fascinate, charge, continuum, stratosphere) all with the same chipset. so no one is in a rush to go pick one back up especially limiting themselves to 3g. as for teh proclaim, its on straigth talk the only other android im familiar with is the precedent. the last time i tried to make something for a straight talk android i got ripped off by arenarom. ergo im not in a rush to do much of anything that they can copy paste again.

you want dev attention its prolly a good idea to reach out to some known good devs. hit of some devs off the 4 devices i named earlier. any of the knowledge we have on this device (which isnt much i assure ya) we will share with everyone if they join irc


----------



## PlayfulGod (Jun 27, 2012)

and its almost a must to have the device to do any real dev'ing for it.


----------



## freestylejunki32 (Jun 27, 2012)

shabbypenguin said:


> its a low end phone, comparable to the samsung galaxy s series (nexus s, epic 4g, fascinate) verizon already had 4 of these kinda of phones. (fascinate, charge, continuum, stratosphere) all with the same chipset. so no one is in a rush to go pick one back up especially limiting themselves to 3g. as for teh proclaim, its on straigth talk the only other android im familiar with is the precedent. the last time i tried to make something for a straight talk android i got ripped off by arenarom. ergo im not in a rush to do much of anything that they can copy paste again.
> 
> you want dev attention its prolly a good idea to reach out to some known good devs. hit of some devs off the 4 devices i named earlier. any of the knowledge we have on this device (which isnt much i assure ya) we will share with everyone if they join irc

Click to collapse



I definitely get the fact that its not a high end device but then again neither is the optimus v which has a ton of dev support. The proclaim is better than the OV hands down and is no contract which for many like myself is a huge deal. I just wish I had the time/ability to make a rom myself. Oh well I guess time will tell if anybody becomes interested 

Sent from my SCH-S720C using xda app-developers app


----------



## jcmarx (Jun 29, 2012)

Where did I go wrong?  I followed the intructions and the phone  is now rooted but I no longer have 3g service.  It shows it is getting a 3g signal but when I try to access market it says no connection, when I open browser it says this phone is not allowed  some type of verizon message.

I tried to redo the process and still same thing.  wifi works fine.

So I know the phone is rooted but does this allow the use of hotspot apps?

Im wanting to get this phone set up for my father, he is currently  doing the usb tether but he has to call me each time to do it, he is 62 years old.  Would be really nice so that he could just hit the hotspot button and his laptop would auto connect.

Some help or insight as to wher eI went wrong  anbd can I fix what I have done to his phone.  I dont think it is the root/kernal I think verizon has blocked it something

I have another one of these phone ( my daughters) should I try again on it?
Is ther esomething else I need to do or make sure I dont do or have ont he phone befor the root process?  I did have hotspot apps alrdy loaded on it befor the root.  Do I need to have debugging on/off does it matter if its set to charge only or mass storage?  Do i need to make sure the PC is recongizing it (ie drivers working properly)

Also noticed there is a counter in ODIN does this counter matter?  is ther e a limit of attempts?

Any help is appricated


EDIT:

Ok I got brave and tried  this on my daughters and everything worked great.  Myabe I disconnected the phone too soon  on my fathers  and didnt let it completly reboot or manybe I have a bad cord connection, either way  my dad phone is screwed and my daughters is now rooted and has a hotspot app, btw android wifi tether was the only one I found to work the others for some reason just wouldnt.  the only problem with this app is after using hotspot the phone needs to be restarted to allow wifi to be active again.  Not a huge deal though.

Wanted to say thx again for the work put into this and any suggestions on how to fix my dads phone?  Ive tried repeating the process but it still isnt allowing 3g data even though it shows up top.


----------



## shabbypenguin (Jun 29, 2012)

try a factory reset


----------



## freestylejunki32 (Jun 29, 2012)

jcmarx said:


> Where did I go wrong?  I followed the intructions and the phone  is now rooted but I no longer have 3g service.  It shows it is getting a 3g signal but when I try to access market it says no connection, when I open browser it says this phone is not allowed  some type of verizon message.
> 
> I tried to redo the process and still same thing.  wifi works fine.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Foxfi wifi tether works without root just fine btw

Sent from my SCH-S720C using xda app-developers app


----------



## stdroid (Jun 29, 2012)

Fox fi is the only tether I have found that actually works. Rooted or not. I don't use it for more than light browsing though, I keep my data use to a minimum, also a big thanks for the root on thus phone. I have no issue with the stock ROM which works for me just fine!


----------



## jcmarx (Jun 29, 2012)

I appreciate the info about fox fi and I had been having him use a usb tether app with success but he is 62yo and I wanted to simplify it for him as much as possible because each time he  wanted to connect I had to walk him through the steps of connecting the usb cord and starting the program on his laptop(once again he is 62 and isn't the most tech savvy)

Anyways the rooted worked great on my daughters phone and the hotspot app mentioned above is working.

at this point really just wondering what happened with the first phone, I'm starting to believe it had nothing to do with rooting and something I did that cause verizon or straight talk to block the 3g service

Also the fact I have to restart the phone after hotspot to restore wifi function seems to be a known problem with the hotspot app so again I dont think theis was a rooting problem

Thx again guys for the work done on rooting this phone


----------



## Endo Shizue (Dec 14, 2011)

I have scoured the Internet for information regarding any custom work for this phone.

I stumbled upon samsungillusionforum dot com, which is a dead forum with ancient posts and near zero activity. It seems to be an alias to samsungfascinateforum dot com. Why anybody would set a forum up in this manner is beyond me.

Last month I bought the Verizon Wireless Samsung Illusion SCH-i110. I waited around a month to see if anybody would post any information regarding rooting/ROMs for this phone to no avail.

I plan on trying SuperOneClick to root the phone, but as for Custom ROMS I don't know what is out there.

I would appreciate any and all information anybody has regarding ongoing customization work for the Verizon Wireless Samsung Illusion SCH-i110 running Android 2.3.5.

Thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## graydiggy (Jun 30, 2012)

jcmarx said:


> I appreciate the info about fox fi and I had been having him use a usb tether app with success but he is 62yo and I wanted to simplify it for him as much as possible because each time he  wanted to connect I had to walk him through the steps of connecting the usb cord and starting the program on his laptop(once again he is 62 and isn't the most tech savvy)
> 
> Anyways the rooted worked great on my daughters phone and the hotspot app mentioned above is working.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Like stated above, try a factory reset. That may kick it back. your APN settings may have also been messed up. I had that happen with really early attempts at rooting and literally had to manually restore the settings in the factory menus. you will have to call verizon. Just tell them that you rebooted the phone and now 3g doesn't work. they will probably be able to set you back up. But try the factory restore first.


----------



## vlinkous (Jul 6, 2012)

*Thanks....*

For those that put the work in on this...even if it was only 5 minutes to get root....or the time set to put it up on the web and all the other work....was frustrating to have went so long without root....  ^5 out there.....

Thanks!!


----------



## freestylejunki32 (Jul 8, 2012)

If you look carefully at the Straight Talk Proclaim, you can see 3 sensors at the top next to the earpeice. 1 is a proximity sensor and 1 is an ambient light sensor. What is the third one? I am almost certain that it is a front camera. According to straight talk and even samsungs website, the proclaim does not have a front cam even though the same phone on verizon (illusion) does have this camera. I wonder if straight talk simply disable the front camera to keep people from using skype over 3g. If this is at all true, would there be any way that the software could be modified to allow the front camera to work. I am not even sure if there realy is one but just looking at it, it sure looks like it does. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## PlayfulGod (Jul 9, 2012)

freestylejunki32 said:


> If you look carefully at the Straight Talk Proclaim, you can see 3 sensors at the top next to the earpeice. 1 is a proximity sensor and 1 is an ambient light sensor. What is the third one? I am almost certain that it is a front camera. According to straight talk and even samsungs website, the proclaim does not have a front cam even though the same phone on verizon (illusion) does have this camera. I wonder if straight talk simply disable the front camera to keep people from using skype over 3g. If this is at all true, would there be any way that the software could be modified to allow the front camera to work. I am not even sure if there realy is one but just looking at it, it sure looks like it does. Anybody have any ideas?

Click to collapse



is there actually anything there tho or just the same casing n digitizer?? The price of the Proclaim vs the Illusion could be a tell tell sign too. Is the Proclaim cheaper than the Illusion?


----------



## freestylejunki32 (Jul 9, 2012)

PlayfulGod said:


> is there actually anything there tho or just the same casing n digitizer?? The price of the Proclaim vs the Illusion could be a tell tell sign too. Is the Proclaim cheaper than the Illusion?

Click to collapse



The illusion is actaully $10 cheaper than the proclaim


----------



## TribbleTrouble (Jul 23, 2012)

So, I gather that there's no CWM yet. C'mon DEV's, lets getter dun! *JK* I'll check back later 

Sent from my SCH-I110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shabbypenguin (Jul 27, 2012)

let the fun begin


----------



## freestylejunki32 (Jul 27, 2012)

shabbypenguin said:


> let the fun begin

Click to collapse



Did you manage to get a custom rom running?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shabbypenguin (Jul 27, 2012)

freestylejunki32 said:


> Did you manage to get a custom rom running?
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



not yet. was just showing that i had managed to get an illusion so ill be able to compile and test stuff hands on now.


----------



## TribbleTrouble (Aug 4, 2012)

WOW, you got one! Maybe CWM is just around the corner. Go SHABBY Go 

Sent from my SCH-I110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## octopusdarling (Aug 18, 2012)

shabbypenguin said:


> let the fun begin

Click to collapse



I got one too, might be a bit more difficult to work with we'll see


----------



## TribbleTrouble (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, getting CWM for this PIECE OF CRAP PHONE appears to be impossible! I will NEVER buy another SAMSUCK again because of this horrible phone. Samsung, YOU SUCK!!!

Sent from my SCH-I110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## WalkerGFX (Sep 7, 2012)

Just wanted to add to this thread and see if there was any more involvement. My husband and I will soon be switching from Verizon Wireless HTC Thunderbolts to StraightTalks Samsung Proclaims because of the simple reason... Saving Money In This Crappy Economy. 

Here is hoping to possibly seeing CM7 ported to this amazingly cheap device.


----------



## worldindo1 (Sep 14, 2012)

AlphaEchoViktorSierra said:


> did you try ZergRush? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1296916
> 
> It's not that it's unrootable, it's just no one spends time rooting/modding prepaid phones... I'd be willing to work on it but I would need a tester, someone who can use ADB

Click to collapse



Not sure if you are still willing to do that but I did successfully get ADB to root my Proclaim (same thing as Illusion basically) I will put a batch file if anyone is interested. Don't forget to turn on USB Debugging, y'all


----------



## AlphaEchoViktorSierra (Sep 20, 2012)

Send it please. I just bought one on eBay with a bad ESN so I will give it the ol' college try.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## TribbleTrouble (Sep 23, 2012)

*Samsung Illusion Bootloader Crisis*

I am in need of a willing Illusion owner who will allow Shabbypenguin to pull a working copy of the bootloader from their phone to create a flashable TAR file via ODIN. I am willing to compensate anyone who helps us out. Contact me or Shabby if you are interested. Thanks!


----------



## md1008 (Sep 23, 2012)

I will have an illusion on monday. It has a bad esn if that matters. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## TribbleTrouble (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't think the ESN has anything to do with the bootloader. If the phone boots, then that means the bootloader is good. If you let Shabby remote to your phone to copy the bootloader, I bet he can also fix your ESN issue at the same time. Would you be willing to help us out? Drop me a message me if you are. Thanks!


----------



## md1008 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yeah sure just let show me how to do so. Lets get some roms out for this lil guy 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------

I don't want to be compensated I just want more development experience. .. that being said if you have an extra. 4 or 8gb micro sd card laying around collecting dust I could use one. My 2gb just isnt cutting it lol. In all seriousness I would be happy to help

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## md1008 (Sep 25, 2012)

I just got my illusion fyi

Sent from my SCH-I110 using xda premium


----------



## Endo Shizue (Dec 14, 2011)

I have scoured the Internet for information regarding any custom work for this phone.

I stumbled upon samsungillusionforum dot com, which is a dead forum with ancient posts and near zero activity. It seems to be an alias to samsungfascinateforum dot com. Why anybody would set a forum up in this manner is beyond me.

Last month I bought the Verizon Wireless Samsung Illusion SCH-i110. I waited around a month to see if anybody would post any information regarding rooting/ROMs for this phone to no avail.

I plan on trying SuperOneClick to root the phone, but as for Custom ROMS I don't know what is out there.

I would appreciate any and all information anybody has regarding ongoing customization work for the Verizon Wireless Samsung Illusion SCH-i110 running Android 2.3.5.

Thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## md1008 (Sep 25, 2012)

Edit


----------



## md1008 (Oct 2, 2012)

Did this phone originally have froyo when it came out? I saw an .apk in the system/apps folder that had froyo in it

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## md1008 (Oct 7, 2012)

I know this forum had been void of activity but is there anywhere I can get an stock Odin tar image for this phone. I spent hours looking for it online. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## md1008 (Oct 8, 2012)

If anyone here has a rooted illusion please contact me or Shabypenguin. I need some system files because my phone is soft bricked. Willing to contribute as this would save me time and ultimately money. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## diamondbacc (Oct 13, 2012)

Can we get an update on the progress for the proclaim custom rom please?

Sent from my SCH-S720C


----------



## md1008 (Oct 13, 2012)

diamondbacc said:


> Can we get an update on the progress for the proclaim custom rom please?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C

Click to collapse



From what it sounds like development is dead. Shabbypenguin said he quit working on cwm. 

By any chance would you mind helping me out?I need some system tar files so I can unbrick my illusion. If you do this not only will my phone be unbricked but will have a back up to revert back to stock... sort of like a nandroid. If interested could you contact shabbypenguin. I can also throw some change your way as well

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## diamondbacc (Oct 13, 2012)

md1008 said:


> From what it sounds like development is dead. Shabbypenguin said he quit working on cwm.
> 
> By any chance would you mind helping me out?I need some system tar files so I can unbrick my illusion. If you do this not only will my phone be unbricked but will have a back up to revert back to stock... sort of like a nandroid. If interested could you contact shabbypenguin. I can also throw some change your way as well
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I dont kno much about tar files maybe this link will help you if you havent tried it already. http://forums.acsyndicate.net/showthread.php?5505-ACS-Root-For-the-Samsung-Illusion-Proclaim


----------



## md1008 (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah that's how to root, my phone is rooted albeit bricked. Basically I need the files to get my phone back to stock. If you were to contact shabbypenguin he will tell you what to do. If you don't want to that's fine but it will greatly help me out 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## diamondbacc (Oct 14, 2012)

Im willing to help you my question is why cant you contact him yourself? I'd imagine it's easy as sending an email. Ill send him a PM n we'll go from there.  BTW one of those files from the acs link is a stock tar file if im not mistaken.

Sent from my Galaxy Proclaim


----------



## md1008 (Oct 14, 2012)

diamondbacc said:


> Im willing to help you my question is why cant you contact him yourself? I'd imagine it's easy as sending an email. Ill send him a PM n we'll go from there.  BTW one of those files from the acs link is a stock tar file if im not mistaken.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Proclaim

Click to collapse



I did contact  him but he no longer has the phone so he needs someone else with a rooted illusion.

By the way thank you solo much 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 01:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 AM ----------

The stock tar is only the kernel I already tried flash that to no avail. Thank you, you saved me the trouble of buying and reselling another illusion

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## bthorne79 (Nov 7, 2012)

md1008 said:


> I did contact  him but he no longer has the phone so he needs someone else with a rooted illusion.
> 
> By the way thank you solo much
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a illusion rooted i would love to see some thing done with this phone


----------



## WORawSon (Nov 24, 2012)

*Soft bricked my SCH-S720C and looking for stock rom*

Hello were you able to get the stock files you needed? I am hoping that you were able to get a stock rom or recovery img. I desperatly want to unbrick my Galaxy Proclaim.

If you did get the stock files is there a way for me to get a stock or a recovery rom or Odin image? 
Thanks so much.



The phone is in a bootloop after trying to tweak it using V6 SuperCharger and Ultimatic 

I have Stock Recovery and Stock Odin. The phone was rooted but I am unable shell as root. Error:
$ su
su
[1]   Segmentation fault      su
$




md1008 said:


> I did contact  him but he no longer has the phone so he needs someone else with a rooted illusion.
> 
> By the way thank you solo much
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## tonytaylor (Dec 25, 2012)

Just got an illusion from Walmart today. Anyone need anything that i can pull off it before i start messing with it?


----------



## bthorne79 (Dec 26, 2012)

tonytaylor said:


> Just got an illusion from Walmart today. Anyone need anything that i can pull off it before i start messing with it?

Click to collapse



Try to do a full system dump so you have all files and recovery.are you going to make a custom recovery I think everyone has given up due to kernel issuse

Sent from my SCH-I110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## diamondbacc (Dec 27, 2012)

tonytaylor said:


> Just got an illusion from Walmart today. Anyone need anything that i can pull off it before i start messing with it?

Click to collapse



Would the chrome accent around the front of the phone be possible?

Sent from my SCH-S720C using xda app-developers app


----------



## andyreeme (Jan 2, 2013)

*rom*

has anyone found a shipped rom or stock rom for the sch-i110 illusion?


----------



## bthorne79 (Jan 2, 2013)

andyreeme said:


> has anyone found a shipped rom or stock rom for the sch-i110 illusion?

Click to collapse



None yet I think all dev  gave up. Don't even have a custom recovery. So no ROM's.

Sent from my SCH-I110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## i snort flour (Jan 18, 2013)

md1008 said:


> Yeah that's how to root, my phone is rooted albeit bricked. Basically I need the files to get my phone back to stock. If you were to contact shabbypenguin he will tell you what to do. If you don't want to that's fine but it will greatly help me out
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I have 2 s720c one was rooted and bricked and being a newb it was a tester learning phone I need to find a bootloader for tracfone and I think it'll be unbricked the other one I bricked doing a dump in Odin I tried one click unbrick on the rooted phone said it unbricked but it can't boot and after running it on bricked phone number 2 it said it unbricked rebooted and worked like a charm so try one click unbrick it can't hurt now if I could only figure out how to pull the boot loader from this phone I could make a write up on everything I did shabbys root method and it changed it from a s720c to an i110 or whatever however it worked fine for 4 days not sure what happened but I ended up not being able to get wifi or mobile data which led to the bricking by inexperience should have had kies air lol but live and learn hope this helps oh ya with the one click unbrick it needed to download new drivers for both phones so the illusion must have different drivers


----------



## Wickett (Jan 19, 2013)

*bootloader.tar*



TribbleTrouble said:


> I am in need of a willing Illusion owner who will allow Shabbypenguin to pull a working copy of the bootloader from their phone to create a flashable TAR file via ODIN. I am willing to compensate anyone who helps us out. Contact me or Shabby if you are interested. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Did you ever obtain the bootloader tar?  I am also in need...  Would you mind "paying it forward" bro?


----------



## kyleleyon (Mar 8, 2013)

*Samsung Illusion*

I have a rooted samsung illusion, im willing to help anybody out if we can get a cwm for this phone. If nobody is willing to work on that atleast tell me how to do it and i will work on it. Thanks


----------



## Endo Shizue (Dec 14, 2011)

I have scoured the Internet for information regarding any custom work for this phone.

I stumbled upon samsungillusionforum dot com, which is a dead forum with ancient posts and near zero activity. It seems to be an alias to samsungfascinateforum dot com. Why anybody would set a forum up in this manner is beyond me.

Last month I bought the Verizon Wireless Samsung Illusion SCH-i110. I waited around a month to see if anybody would post any information regarding rooting/ROMs for this phone to no avail.

I plan on trying SuperOneClick to root the phone, but as for Custom ROMS I don't know what is out there.

I would appreciate any and all information anybody has regarding ongoing customization work for the Verizon Wireless Samsung Illusion SCH-i110 running Android 2.3.5.

Thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## kyleleyon (Mar 9, 2013)

Im willing to help anybody in need of anything

Sent from my SCH-I110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## md1008 (Mar 10, 2013)

This phone is dead, if you have a brick sekk it for what you can and buy a cheap used phone on eBay. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## derekr44 (Mar 18, 2013)

kyleleyon said:


> I have a rooted samsung illusion, im willing to help anybody out if we can get a cwm for this phone. If nobody is willing to work on that atleast tell me how to do it and i will work on it. Thanks

Click to collapse



I've been taking the same road.  I've been researching how to grab a recovery image from the Illusion via Odin so we have something to work from.

The device isn't dead, just noone knows where to look to start from the ground level, I mean all of these devices started somewhere...  I like the phone and intend to keep it.  I would like to see it go the same route as the Nook Color, 2010 hardware running JB 4.2.2 fantastically.


----------



## flatulence (Mar 20, 2013)

md1008 said:


> This phone is dead, if you have a brick sekk it for what you can and buy a cheap used phone on eBay.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse




Agreed. I assumed when I bought Shabby's Illusion on ebay last August that there would be no further development on this model.

---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------




derekr44 said:


> I've been taking the same road.  I've been researching how to grab a recovery image from the Illusion via Odin so we have something to work from.
> 
> The device isn't dead, just noone knows where to look to start from the ground level, I mean all of these devices started somewhere...  I like the phone and intend to keep it.  I would like to see it go the same route as the Nook Color, 2010 hardware running JB 4.2.2 fantastically.

Click to collapse



Even the Proclaim thread at area51 looks dead.
http://androidarea51.com/samsung-galaxy-proclaim-148/proclaim-rom-choice/

---------- Post added at 04:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------

Some tool got shabby to give up completely (sorry if you've already seen this thread).

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33272877&postcount=36


----------



## derekr44 (Apr 5, 2013)

flatulence said:


> Agreed. I assumed when I bought Shabby's Illusion on ebay last August that there would be no further development on this model.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



rbheromax and I have managed to kickstart CWM and ROM development for the Illusion over at http://androidforums.com/samsung-illusion/


----------



## Vorridor (May 5, 2013)

*Bircked Illusin during Odin Root*

Hello to to any who might read this still, i tried to root using odin.
But before i get chewed out, I did read the instructions many times and watched the video lots. 
I went through with root, rebooted fine, started in on flash of stock back over the root, it fails.
Now  stuck with the phone unable to boot into recovery, and a yellow triangle under Samscum.
I think I have figured out my problem by looking at said video very closely,  in the video, the odin open, it has no check on the top first box, something about partition I believe. 
on root run I unchecked it. 
on stock run it got auto checked when selecting stock tar, my numb tired dumbness forgot to uncheck it before I hit start. 
I'm now stuck with a brick, how can I resolve this? 
Any help would be great. 

I tried to get into recovery via  pwr  + vol   -vol method,  it's a no go. 
Now thinking I need stock bootloader or something along that line. plz help.  thanks in advance.


----------



## Vorridor (May 7, 2013)

Update, I got my issues sorted out with some help from area 51 using ak51.tar and hawk.pit, first with the re partition box checked then using the stock.tar the second time w/ partition unchecked. Also the first attempt with the ak51.tar said success using odin, but upon phone reboot phone said failed. So thats when I did the second run with the stock.tar and hawk.pit partition unchecked, odin said success, phone rebooted and presto chango rooted stock rom up and running. f yeah.  Now I would like to thank all who contributed to making this stuff work, I claim no ownership of above said files. If you need them search the web, do homework before attempting, in fact do it twice!     Oh and a great big  .,!,, to Samscum.

If you still can't find files, drop a line here. I'll do my best to help you.  

Sent from my SCH-I110 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vorridor (May 9, 2013)

I correct you, Android area51 is indeed very active with the proclaim/illusion. They're now getting custom Rom's packaged, and ready for release. They are awesome.
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Sent from my SPH-M950 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## helloyouali (Aug 10, 2013)

*No luck un-bricking my SCH-I110*



Vorridor said:


> I correct you, Android area51 is indeed very active with the proclaim/illusion. They're now getting custom Rom's packaged, and ready for release. They are awesome.
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> Sent from my SPH-M950 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hello,
   I had successfully un-brick any phone and tablet I had but, I can't seem to get anywhere with my Verizon SCH-I110. I used Atlas 2.2 pit file and since then all odin flashes fails. You mentioned to use the hawk.pit (re-partition) + ak51.tar, then use the stock.tar without pit file.

Where can I find the ak51.tar and stock.tar. I appreciate it if you point me to the files I need to bring this phone back to life.

Thank you
Note: Heimdall (the Linux version) do flash up to 32% of factoryfs from DL05 rom but it fails. Odin 1.85 re-partitions OK but it fails on any tar file. I might have the wrong rom(s) all together.


----------



## md1008 (Aug 12, 2013)

Vorridor said:


> I correct you, Android area51 is indeed very active with the proclaim/illusion. They're now getting custom Rom's packaged, and ready for release. They are awesome.
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> Sent from my SPH-M950 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Although they have a functioning yet buggy CWM, I would not say it's "very active". No disrespect to the devs whom work really hard to get this phone going but aside from root and CWM and a stock rom for the proclaim nothing too impressive that I saw. Phone's with active development are such phones as galaxy s models, note II, pretty much all nexus models less on the nexus one(I would assume) mytouch 4g(not so much anymore as many people have upgraded but new roms still coming out and with so much variety from 2.2-4.3, sense, aosp, miui etc) IMO the illusion/proclaim were DOA in terms of development.


----------



## mrcblake (Jan 18, 2014)

*samsung sch-i110 help*



kyleleyon said:


> Im willing to help anybody in need of anything
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I110 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




Hello I need some help in rooting my samsung sch-i110. I can not seem to find the files stock kernel and prerooted kernel for the samsung sch-i110. I have odin. I also need a new recovery because I can not boot into recovery, I just get flashes of the recovery screen but it never goes into recovery. Also I hope you have a custom rom that I can use on the samsung sch-i110.  Could you also tell me how I can flash the phone to page plus.

Thank you


----------



## mrcblake (Jan 24, 2014)

*sch-i110 help*



kyleleyon said:


> Im willing to help anybody in need of anything
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I110 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I am trying to root my samsung sch-i110 and need the drivers for it and if you have it I also need the prerooted kernel and how to boot into recovery. I have tried everything I can think of and can not get into recovery.


----------



## shabbypenguin (Jan 27, 2014)

flatulence said:


> Agreed. I assumed when I bought Shabby's Illusion on ebay last August that there would be no further development on this model.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OH HAI o/

i had more reasons than just that guy, for a long time there has been issues between myself and certain straight talk phone owners.


----------



## Mephisto_VI (Feb 7, 2014)

Well am I too late on this thread and need to look elsewhere for help rooting or is there still a chance I can get help here?  Mine is the Verizon Illusion if that makes a difference


----------



## mrcblake (Feb 14, 2014)

*Samsung Illusion*

I have tried to flash a firmware update on my Samsung illusion and got a bad flash and now can not boot phone any more it goes to a screen that reads "firmware upgrade encountered and error. Please try again". Can anyone please tell me what I need to do to get my phone back? 

I hope I am posting in the right place. If I am not posting in the right place please give me a link to where I need to post it.

Thank you!


----------



## Herby6262 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Have successfully rooted Verizon Samsung Illusion*

I'm not sure if this still applies or if any1 is still looking to root their samsung illusion, but i did it for my girlfriends phone successfully, 1st try a few m9nths back, and it.was really easy to my recollection:

 Required Files:
1. Stock Kernel: http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...sion (SCH-I110) | TheUnlockr&txt=Stock Kernel

2. Pre-rooted Kernel: http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...(SCH-I110) | TheUnlockr&txt=Pre-rooted Kernel

3. Odin:http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...ung Illusion (SCH-I110) | TheUnlockr&txt=Odin

How to Root the Samsung Illusion (SCH-I110)

Posted by Mahesh Makvana
Wednesday, April 24th, 2013
Posted inFeatured How To Root Rooting and Jailbreaking Samsung Illusion Rooting How To's Samsung Rooting How To's
Root the Samsung Illusion

Good news for the Samsung Illusion users, you can now root your device and get access to thousands of root-only apps available out there. Rooting has now become a must-do task if you own an Android device, as it opens up doors for various customization options for your device. In this guide, you’ll learn how to root the Samsung Illusion smartphone and get those root-only apps running on it. Let’s get started:

I. Before You Begin:
1. You’re gonna void the warranty of your device by rooting it. However, you can reinstate the warranty by unrooting your device if there’s any unrooting procedure available.

2. This works on Windows based PCs only.

3. You should have appropriate drivers installed on your PC. If you don’t, you can get them from here.

II. Downloading Required Files:
1. Stock Kernel (Download link’s given in the Needed Files section)

2. Pre-rooted Kernel (Download link’s given in the Needed Files section)

3. Odin (Download link’s given in the Needed Files section)

III. Rooting the Samsung Illusion (SCH-I110):
1. Place all the files you downloaded to your Desktop.

2. Extract files from the Odin archive over to your Desktop.

3. Double-click on the Odin executable file and it’ll launch.

4. Click on PDA and select the Pre-rooted Kernel file you downloaded earlier to your Desktop.

5. Checkmark the boxes that say Auto Reboot and F. Reset Time.

6. Make sure that the Repartition box isn’t checked.

7. Turn OFF your device.

8. Turn it back on by holding down the Volume DOWN+Power buttons together.

9. Your device should reboot into Download mode.

10. Connect your device to your PC using the USB cable.

11. Hit Start in Odin and it’ll begin flashing the file.

12. Once the file’s been flashed, your device should automatically reboot.

13. Turn OFF your device once again.

14. Reboot it into Download mode by pressing and holding the Volume DOWN+Power buttons together.

15. Make sure it’s connected to your PC and is recognized by Odin.

16. In the PDA section of Odin, choose the Stock Kernel file that you downloaded earlier to your Desktop.

17. Click Start and it’ll flash the stock kernel on your device.

18. Once it’s done, reboot your device.

19. Head over to Google Play and download and install the Superuser app on your device.

20. You’re done!


----------



## shabbypenguin (Jul 9, 2014)

Herby6262 said:


> I'm not sure if this still applies or if any1 is still looking to root their samsung illusion, but i did it for my girlfriends phone successfully, 1st try a few m9nths back, and it.was really easy to my recollection:
> 
> snip
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



please remove these links, i stopped giving out the kernels as framaroot is a far better and easier method to root this device


----------



## Herby6262 (Jul 9, 2014)

delete my instructions in other words?  Just making sure I understand.  Thanks,

\vr


----------



## shabbypenguin (Jul 9, 2014)

well i just saw a big name blog had em up so i guess it doesnt much matter in the end :/, thanks for teh response all the same though . i get many emails asking about where to get the files and the rooted/stock kernel was from the launch firmware which may have had bugs in it that later OTAs would have fixed but if people are flashing it then they get teh older version, the best way to root these devices is now http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/framaroot/root-framaroot-one-click-apk-to-root-t2130276


----------



## lkedmiston (Jul 14, 2014)

Would it be possible to use the framaroot method on a proclaim that's already rooted with the Shabbypenguin method?  Maybe I could get my usb capability back.


----------



## Endo Shizue (Dec 14, 2011)

I have scoured the Internet for information regarding any custom work for this phone.

I stumbled upon samsungillusionforum dot com, which is a dead forum with ancient posts and near zero activity. It seems to be an alias to samsungfascinateforum dot com. Why anybody would set a forum up in this manner is beyond me.

Last month I bought the Verizon Wireless Samsung Illusion SCH-i110. I waited around a month to see if anybody would post any information regarding rooting/ROMs for this phone to no avail.

I plan on trying SuperOneClick to root the phone, but as for Custom ROMS I don't know what is out there.

I would appreciate any and all information anybody has regarding ongoing customization work for the Verizon Wireless Samsung Illusion SCH-i110 running Android 2.3.5.

Thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## Olskul1 (Dec 10, 2017)

Do you have any Odin tar files sir for the sch-i110


----------

